# Another Pulpit Supply question



## raekwon (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm planning to make myself available for pulpit supply to churches in our presbytery, as well as some local non-PCA churches that know me well. What should I include in my "I'm available" email? I'm guessing just a general statement of availability and a couple of links to well-received sermons I've preached in the past.

What say you?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 6, 2010)

Attempt to talk to them face to face or at least over the phone. It is more personal than email.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 6, 2010)

Hm. Perhaps. These are all churches who already know me well, though. I'm not looking for any sort of semi-permanent supply either -- just letting them know I'm here if some emergency comes up or a pastor goes on vacation or something.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 6, 2010)

I think a reminder that you are licensed, and that you desire to help churches who need pulpit fill.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 6, 2010)

(I'm not licensed yet.  Should be by the Spring 2011 presbytery meeting.)


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 6, 2010)

Then be careful that you do not preach more than the required times (is it still 12/year?).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 7, 2010)

Ooh, and don't forget to state your salary requirements...


----------



## raekwon (Oct 7, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Then be careful that you do not preach more than the required times (is it still 12/year?).


 
Yeah, we carried the 12/year limit over from Great Lakes. I'm at 4 right now, so I doubt I'd get 8 more in (at least not in presbytery pulpits) by the end of the year. Preaching in non-presbytery pulpits doesn't count.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Oct 7, 2010)

raekwon said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Then be careful that you do not preach more than the required times (is it still 12/year?).
> ...


 
Is this a PCA limit for "non-licensed preaching"? (A seeming oxymoron to my OPC-influenced sensibilities.)


----------



## raekwon (Oct 7, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...



No man may preach "regularly" in a presbytery without having been licensed by that presbytery. What "regularly" means is determined by each presbytery. Ours says over twelve times per year (averages to once a month) is "regular."

Looks like the OPC and the PCA see "licensing" differently. The OPC sees it as a "trial" period for ordination candidates, while the PCA sees it as protecting the pulpit. (Internship is our "trial" period.)


----------

